# Looking for Club  Monroe County, Lamar, Jasper Butts, Henry



## gwcarter3 (Feb 19, 2009)

Looking to join a Club in or around the following areas:
Monroe County, Lamar, Henry , Jasper, Butts, Newton
or anywhere close to these counties. I practice QDM , but 
dont mind a club that does'nt.  Let me know what you got.
Thanks.


----------



## gwcarter3 (Feb 21, 2009)

*club*

ttt


----------



## BigYves (Feb 22, 2009)

Have 250 acres in twiggs county 13 miles outside of Macon. Has 40 acres in food plots 12 stands and hogs, turkey, and doves. Dues are 1000.00. No work days all food plots are maintained and deer feed thoughout the year. Have trailer with 8 bunks, tv, lights water, and restroom. Road system put in and great hunting. Lost three members due to economy. Good christian hunters no drinking. PM me if interested or post. If you need to call me 404-468-1123. Thanks God bless


----------



## MatthewP (Feb 23, 2009)

HENRY COUNTY HUNTING CLUB
ACCEPTING NEW MEMBERS

1600+ acres with lake. Wild game includes: deer, duck, geese, turkey, rabbit and squirrel. Has camp area with power and water. Dues are $650 for the first year and $550 thereafter (not including campsite). Campsites available for $230 a year to cover power/water. Please respond for more details.


----------



## church (Feb 26, 2009)

*members needed*

i have 672a in monroe co. off of hwy 74.two small creek and a gas line that runs through our property.deer and turkeys.call me at 478-394-8817 cell or home is 478-994-3374 thanks terry


----------



## BigYves (Mar 3, 2009)

New 700 Acre Meriwether Club looking for new members. The property has not been pressured for the last 3 years. Campsite is available and all maintained food plots are included in dues. There will be 20 acres of corn planted by farmer and left standing for deer season. Dues will be 1000per member. This place is located near pine mountain. Please pm me or leave message here on thread and I will respond or call me at 404-468-1123.


----------



## gwcarter3 (Mar 9, 2009)

*Club*

Still Looking , anybody?


----------



## gwcarter3 (Mar 13, 2009)

*Club*

Need  2 spots , for Me and My Brother.  I know there has to be someone who needs a couple of Hardworking . Ethical Hunters.


----------



## gwcarter3 (Mar 17, 2009)

*club*

ttt  
Anything out there?


----------



## gwcarter3 (Mar 26, 2009)

*club*

ttt


----------



## gahuntindude (Mar 29, 2009)

*jones county club*

Pm sent


----------



## tyler1 (Mar 30, 2009)

Here is a link to my post.  Feel free to give me a call.  Also sent you a pm. 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=326431


----------



## TalarosaRanch (Apr 4, 2009)

80 acre in Butts County for $10/acre...


----------



## gwcarter3 (Apr 24, 2009)

*Lease or Club*

Still Looking. Hav'nt found quite what I am looking for.
Anything in the counties mentioned or near them. 

Monroe, Lamar, Jasper, Henry, Butts, Rockdale, Henry

Thanks, again


----------



## gwcarter3 (Apr 26, 2009)

*club*

ttt


----------



## BESTSHOOTER (May 13, 2009)

im interested .. any details .. ?? Bestshooter@juno.com


----------



## duke13 (Jun 7, 2009)

800 acres in Putnam county on the Little River. $650 family membership. Quality buck, food plots, great access. camping on site. 404-550-5058


----------



## Sharpshooter (Jun 13, 2009)

PM sent.


----------



## c1blackboy (Jun 30, 2009)

I have 75 acres in moroe county with deer and turkey. You can lease the whole thing insurance and all for 1150 a year. 478-319-1233


----------



## eric jones (Jul 3, 2009)

Have 700 acres-Monroe Co. just south of Forsyth. Have leased for 13 yrs.Several food plots. Mixed pine/hardwoods,but mostly hardwoods. Total of 10 members-$900 ea. Only responsible hunters. Harvest have ranged from 15-25 per year. Good turkey population as well. We are not QDM, but have harvested some great deer over the years. Call Eric at 770-677-1333


----------



## church (Jul 5, 2009)

still has some opening in monroe co.off of hwy 74,need three call me at 478-994-3374--terry


----------



## Steve Thompson (Jul 7, 2009)

If your still landless call me 706 473 3219 - Jasper & Twiggs


----------



## ChoctawDave (Aug 4, 2009)

We need 3 new members. 12 existing members but not all are active deer hunters, several turkey only hunters. Jasper County, Hwy 83 south of Monticello almost 700 acres, bordering federal land (can be hunted too), rough camping with 8 reclaimed feldspar mines for fishing. Turkey, deer and rabbit. Lease from timber co. so almost all pines with hard wood edges.


----------



## TRabern (Aug 9, 2009)

We have four openings on 387 acs in Wilkinson cty., Toomsboro GA. Mostly 13 yr old pines and hardwood bottoms. House with 5 bed rooms and fully equipped sure makes those rainy and cold days feel good. Deer, turkeys, and some hogs $700.00 Call Terry at 770-461-3292. No alcohol.


----------

